# Can anyone explain to me....



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

why there is such a difference in price between these two inlay kits?:
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

http://ca.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-ILPT-&product=IN027


Am I missing something here?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is one of those situations where somebody spends the time and money to produce a product, it works well, and another company copies it. Mind you Oak Park invests it's money into assisting woodworkers by producing the Router Workshop and now sponsoring routerforums. Does this make sense to you? Yes, there is a big difference in price and I have asked about the possibility of reducing the cost. I guess the answer is you can support the people who give so much back to you or profit from their work and buy from somebody else to save money.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tpyke

One thing you want to look at is that little brass pin in the Oak-Park set,,the inlay guide must be setup just right and on dead center on your router plate, that little brass pin will do that job for you most of the other ones don't come with one...one other note about brass guides for inlay work, more are not made true that's to say they can be off just a bit, I can't tell you how many times I have put the brass guides in the lathe to get them true... 

You can make your own brass pin but the Oak-Park comes with it..

You may also want to check out the link below (inlay chart)
http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/4348-guide-bushing-chart.html

====




tpyke said:


> why there is such a difference in price between these two inlay kits?:
> http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
> 
> http://ca.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-ILPT-&product=IN027
> ...


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I just purchased the new craftsman combo and scooted down to the local Lee Valley and purchased these guides=
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=47249&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
Damned if they were all just a smidgin too big. Not sure if the base plates are the problem or the guides, anyone else have this issue?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer760

It's time to get your mike out and check both , the hole in the plate should be 1 3/16" on the ID to match the brass guide... but not all brass guides are made the same ..

If you want I will mike the ones I have and post the size...just ask ...


=======


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks much bobj, I believe it was the brass guides are just a smidge out of round. Anywhere from 1.374 to 1.376, just a touch up with some emery cloth and they fit now. Hopefully they won't be out of whack.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome jer760

They are neat items for the router and will open a new world for you.. 
The new world is called the world of template routering...

==========


----------

